# What do you think of this song?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=rufus+wainwright+%22Lost+little+puppy+dog +running+away%22&qs=n&sp=-1&pq=rufus+wainwright+%22lost+little+puppy+dog+runni ng+away%22&sc=0-53&sk=&cvid=5CFFF2C66DAE41C79A2755415A6A7E0F&ru=%2fsearch%3fq%3drufus%2bwainwright%2b%2522Lost% 2blittle%2bpuppy%2bdog%2brunning%2baway%2522%26qs% 3dn%26form%3dQBLH%26sp%3d-1%26pq%3drufus%2bwainwright%2b%2522lost%2blittle%2 bpuppy%2bdog%2brunning%2baway%2522%26sc%3d0-53%26sk%3d%26cvid%3d5CFFF2C66DAE41C79A2755415A6A7E 0F&view=detail&mmscn=vwrc&mid=47406647D747842EA86047406647D747842EA860&FORM=WRVORC[/video]

It certainly has some Baroque feel in it I think!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like it could have been written 50 years ago. It's not that interesting. Too repetitive. I prefer the elder Wainwright. He's a much more interesting songwriter.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Sounds like it could have been written 50 years ago. It's not that interesting. Too repetitive. I prefer the elder Wainwright. He's a much more interesting songwriter.


I haven't heard much of his dad's work, but what I did hear I didn't love.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I haven't heard much of his dad's work, but what I did hear I didn't love.


He's made a ton of records in the past 50 years. I think he's pretty funny and brilliant with a lyric line.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> He's made a ton of records in the past 50 years. I think he's pretty funny and brilliant with a lyric line.


I don't really listen to lyrics, that could be a big part of the reason I don't enjoy his dad as much. I think Rufus' melodies and arrangements are great! That's what pulls me in.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

With Loudon the lyrics are important. He's got something to say. He's a great songwriter. Honestly, I can't understand the kid. Rufus just kind of mumbles. His sister Martha is a great singer.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> With Loudon the lyrics are important. He's got something to say. He's a great songwriter. Honestly, I can't understand the kid. Rufus just kind of mumbles. His sister Martha is a great singer.


I think his lisp effects his singing voice, but I do enjoy his vocals most of the time.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

He just released a new song and has an album coming:


----------

